# 180 Gallon viv build plus two 20 gal verts :)



## JoshsDragonz

This is a build I have been planning for a while. It will be all in one unit. The 180 gal on the top as the main display tank and the two 20 verts in the stand. I will be working on this bulild over the next few months. I will get some pics of the main tank tomorrow as it's the one I will be working on first. I have to give credit to some members on here such as Raf and Grimm as they have inspired me in many ways. I hope you all like what I have planned as it develops.  


First I have some pics of the awesome driftwood I will be using in this build for the main tank. They are pretty big pieces of wood to fill this pretty big tank lol (6'x2'x25'')

Here is the center piece of the tank









Here are two separate pieces that I will be combining to make a tree trunk/ root system.


















I'm thinking of those combined to make this.


----------



## eyeviper

Nice wood, sounds like a sweet project.


----------



## Duff

Stunning wood and the build sounds fantastic - looking forward to seeing your progress!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Quick pic of some of the vines and roots i have started on


----------



## hydrophyte

Those stumps are awesome!


----------



## tnwalkers

wood is epic cant wait to see where this goes


----------



## emallard25

Subscibed!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Ok quick update... i have a few pics for now and will try for more later tonight.

Got the bulkhead holes drilled... Man 3/8'' glass takes forever to go through, lol.









Ok here is a full tank shot... I was just playing with placement on things.









I started working on the tree butress/root work on the left of the tank.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Supports for the false bottom and the bulkheads are in.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I know these aren't pdf's but I thought I'd show off some of my other obsessions in the mean time, lol


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Beautoful dragons. I love them. 
Buddy at Dales Bearded Dragons


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jermajestyg

Those guys have awesome colors...i assume you're feeding them color supplements haha. Do you breed, or just pick them up off of a breeder?

Super stoked to see how the 180 gal turns out. Those wood peices are amazing, I wouldnt cover them too much with plants.

-Jeremy


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I do breed beardies. I don't feed them any color supplements. Just good genetics


----------



## Buddysfrogs

We hear ya. We do the same. We've got some friends in the business so if you need some new breeders feel free to pm me.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Giga

great looking looking viv, and great dragons!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Ok a quick update... I have started on the rock work in the water feature and got the false bottom done for the main land area. Also got the in-tank plumbing for the water line in.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Got the first coat of drylok down... I tinted it and added sand for more grit.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Ok second coat down... I added more brown this time... did a light brown and dark brown mix on this coat. It's still wet by the way.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

This is how the tank sits as of now... still have a lot to go


----------



## sinsitysnakes

Looks like a nice project you started there. Can't wait to see how it ends up. Can I ask though, what is the tower looking thing in the back by the piping? Thanks


----------



## JoshsDragonz

sinsitysnakes said:


> Looks like a nice project you started there. Can't wait to see how it ends up. Can I ask though, what is the tower looking thing in the back by the piping? Thanks


It's one of the internal ventilation ducts... It houses a 120mm fan that puts out 74 cfm @ 15db. It will eventually look like a tree buttress, there will be another one of these in the right corner of the tank also.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Ok... got a little bit done today... got about a third of the background foamed... still have to carve it once it cures...


----------



## oneshot

didn't read the whole thread yet, but are you going to move it into place before it gets much heavier?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

It's in the same room as it's going to permanently reside in. I have plenty of help to lift it. I wont put any substrate in until the tank is on its stand. I have to keep laying it on it's back to do the background..so it can't move until that is finished. It's heavy but manageable.  lol


----------



## jermajestyg

Where do you keep getting all these sexy pieces of wood? haha
Looking pretty sick.

-Jeremy


----------



## eyeviper

Looks great, I like the step down idea for the pond area. It looks deep enough for some fish are you going to put anything in there?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

eyeviper said:


> Looks great, I like the step down idea for the pond area. It looks deep enough for some fish are you going to put anything in there?


I would like to do something small in the water area... Like a few small fish or some shrimp. Not sure yet...


----------



## SNAKEMANVET

Great start to awesome build,I see you aren't that far from me.If you don't mind me asking where did you get should nice wood for your build.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

SNAKEMANVET said:


> Great start to awesome build,I see you aren't that far from me.If you don't mind me asking where did you get should nice wood for your build.


There is a local shop here in Nashville that sells it called The Aquatic Critter. It's a little pricey at $9lb But they have some real nice pieces there lately.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET

Thanks,I go there at least 3 times a year,I might make a trip this weekend to get some wood.All the places local to me carry small wood.Lookin forward to see yours completed.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Got a little more done today.... On the background I am trying a combination of things to achieve the look I want. First is the Black GS.. then I put two coats of Drylok mix (Drylok+Sand+Tint). Next I will do areas with Titebond III + Ground Coco Coir and Ground Spagnum. These pics are of the Drylok coat. I have been working on the water feature side first. I will start on the land side tomorrow.


----------



## masterkush

great looking build.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Ok only one pic today.. I got all the foaming done... I have to some carving to do once cured. I will coat with drylok tomorrow... and plan to start adding the coco coir/ground sphagnum on the background Saturday sometime.


----------



## Giga

looks pretty good!


----------



## tgregoire

Tank looks great bro! Cant wait to see the finished product!!


----------



## hydrophyte

Looking good!


----------



## kitcolebay

That's really starting to shape up beautifully! Keep up the great work. Looking forward to seeing the finished look!

-Chris


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I should hopefully have some new pics tonight or tomorrow


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Ok quick update... got some of the coco/sphagnum mix on the background and started playing with some vine placements but not 100% sure on where I want them to go yet. I still have to do the mix on the right wall. Still a ways to go before plants.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Ok changed the vines around a little... I think I like this better.


----------



## tnwalkers

JoshsDragonz said:


> Ok changed the vines around a little... I think I like this better.


i love that vine on the right side sitting upright in the foreground. tank is looking great!


----------



## kitcolebay

Looking even better! Curious, how are you getting the good photos of your setup? That's been a struggle for me...to get the wide view of 6 ft. of tank without all the stand and lights in the pic.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

kitcolebay said:


> Looking even better! Curious, how are you getting the good photos of your setup? That's been a struggle for me...to get the wide view of 6 ft. of tank without all the stand and lights in the pic.


I take a wider shot and just crop the picture to where you only see the tank.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET

You are doing a great job,the vines and roots look good.


----------



## MNEmilio

Hi there, those are some really nice beardies could you tell me the morphs? 
Great Job!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

MNEmilio said:


> Hi there, those are some really nice beardies could you tell me the morphs?
> Great Job!


I have all kinds of morphs... That include Hypomelanistic, Translucent, Italian leatherback, Citrus Tiger and a few are het for other morphs like Silverback and Recessive leather.


----------



## Alley

Your set up is amazing. I have only done one small set up when I first acquired my salamanders. Now that they are growing I am figuring out what I would like to do for my larger set up. This thread has been the best I have found for the wonderful ideas I have seen. Keep up this amazing work! I look forward to seeing more of your progress.


----------



## eyeviper

Looks awesome as expected! Cant wait to see what you will plant.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I still have some final touches to the hard scape to do. Next I will build the stand and hood and plumb everything. I can't wait for plants after that!


----------



## jermajestyg

How deep will the water be? If its deep enough, you can add some fish. I dont see a point to a pool that is a third of the tank, but wont really be used by darts.
Just throwing out some ideas for you.

-Jeremy


----------



## JoshsDragonz

jermajestyg said:


> How deep will the water be? If its deep enough, you can add some fish. I dont see a point to a pool that is a third of the tank, but wont really be used by darts.
> Just throwing out some ideas for you.
> 
> -Jeremy


The water will probably be 2-2.5" deep in places. Im not sure if i will be able to put any small fish in water that deep.The idea behind this tank is a slice of an area with a small jungle stream. I wanted a good portion of land but enough water to represent a small stream...Don't forget this tank is 6'x2'x25". So the frogs will still have roughly a 4' section of land and the tree buttress/ roots on the left is still an accessible area of "land".How I have planned to plant the tank the frogs can travel the full distance across the length of the tank. I'm currently planning on putting around 6 leucs in this tank.

Josh


----------



## jermajestyg

Yea, im definately not saying the frogs arent going to have enough room. In fact, you could probably go with about 8 leucs or something because the tank is so huge. In my opinion though, I would make the water section of the tank useful either for the frogs by adding lots of emersed rocks or make it deeper to house some small fish. You can do whatever you want and if the stream is something you really want and dont wanna change it to get fish or anything then whatever haha. I'm pretty sure that a betta would survive in that much water. In the pet stores they live in those little tuperware looking containers sometimes for their whole lives. Not sure if they would mess with the frogs or anything though, you might want to check up on that.

-Jeremy


----------



## kitcolebay

I have a 150 gallon with a waterfall in the corner feeding a creek. The creek was originally going to feed into the pond, but instead I did away with the pond and have the creek falling into a rocky area. I have 12 Leucs in my viv and they seem to be doing very well so far and utilitize every inch of the tank.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...150-gallons-12-leucs-6-ft-2-months-later.html

-Chris


----------



## Neodoxa

JoshsDragonz said:


> The water will probably be 2-2.5" deep in places. Im not sure if i will be able to put any small fish in water that deep.The idea behind this tank is a slice of an area with a small jungle stream. I wanted a good portion of land but enough water to represent a small stream...Don't forget this tank is 6'x2'x25". So the frogs will still have roughly a 4' section of land and the tree buttress/ roots on the left is still an accessible area of "land".How I have planned to plant the tank the frogs can travel the full distance across the length of the tank. I'm currently planning on putting around 6 leucs in this tank.
> 
> Josh


Those 6 leucs will be pretty darn lucky. This viv is shaping up to be amazing! Can't wait to see it finished and planted.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

jermajestyg said:


> Yea, im definately not saying the frogs arent going to have enough room. In fact, you could probably go with about 8 leucs or something because the tank is so huge. In my opinion though, I would make the water section of the tank useful either for the frogs by adding lots of emersed rocks or make it deeper to house some small fish. You can do whatever you want and if the stream is something you really want and dont wanna change it to get fish or anything then whatever haha. I'm pretty sure that a betta would survive in that much water. In the pet stores they live in those little tuperware looking containers sometimes for their whole lives. Not sure if they would mess with the frogs or anything though, you might want to check up on that.
> 
> -Jeremy


The plan in the water section as far as substrate will be Flourite and will have some larger immersed rocks. The water will be fed into the tank from the sump. I will be able to control the water flow through a ball valve. I do want the water moving (while not super fast), not just a pond. I want to use the water feature like a radiator to help control the in tank temps.. help cool in the summer and warm in the winter. I live in Tennessee and we get both ends of the temperature gradient. 100 in the summer and down to the single digits in the winter.I believe the water feature can aid and help buffer the temp swings. I will have a biological filter on the water. I may try some small tetras like Neon tetras and see how they will do. They come from as far south as Peru and up to Columbia. Now granted that's not the exact region as Leucs are from but neons are fairly hardy, easy to care for and stay small. I might put some ghost shrimp in there also... I dunno.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Not much of an update but I played around with the vines a little. I took an above shot of the tank to show a different perspective of the water area.
I hope to start on the stand and hood soon, I have just been very busy this past week.


----------



## Trickishleaf

This tank is awesome. I can already visualize how everything is gonna look planted and humid. IMO the substrate and humidity really is that last piece in the construction that finally reveals what you saw in your mind the whole time.
Since I live in Memphis, I'll have to swing by sometime and stare at your tank!
I spent an hour gazing at the tinc and leuc tank at the Chattanooga aquarium, and it's not even 1/4 as good as yours will be.


----------



## Chirkk

NICE tank! I love the wood and vines! Where did you get the tank?


----------



## slipperheads

Wow that's a lot of wood. lol


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Chirkk said:


> NICE tank! I love the wood and vines! Where did you get the tank?


It's custom built by glasscages.com which is local to me.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Well not much of an update... But I got some nice broms from the Daytona show. I got to meet Josh from Josh's Frogs and Marty from Mistking which was real cool. I hope to have some more work done on the tank here soon!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Here are the two broms I got from the Daytona show... I will list what the tags say they are. I can't wait to start getting more plants here soon!

N. gespacho... The main plant is about 12" across and it has a nice sized pup that I will seperate.



















N. compacta.. also has a nice sized pup.


----------



## Giga

Nice broms


----------



## SteveR

All I can say is 'wow'... you are doing a very nice job on this.

Very believable, nicely proportioned..love the wood and the artificial stonework. Really looks great. If you get the 'mechanics' of the operating environment working as nicely as the aethetics - you are going to have a pretty sweet setup.

Really one of the best setups I have seen, though I'm pretty much a newbie. Well done.


----------



## MollyAttack

This is an amazing tank. Nice wood and vine placement! Subscribed, I want to see what you end up with. Great job!


----------



## eos

Great progress! Nice brom pickups too!


----------



## isoletes

Very Cool. I like the pond


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Well I finally got most of the wood for the stand and the hood for the vivs. I'm gonna start work on that in the morning. I also ordered two more cool broms, I will post pics of them when they arrive... I have to get the stand finished before I can do any more to the inside of the tank due to weight.. The tank is heavy lol. But once the stand is finished then I will get the lighting and misting system. Then I can start on the substrate and get to planting!


----------



## jausi

Nice looking tank!!! congrats


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Quick update... I built the stand today... I decided on putting the 20H's like this in stead of doing verts... There is more floor room plus a larger viewing window. I still have to work on the hood. I will get the tank on the stand tomorrow... I have to get some help (It's heavy as hell). I will poly the stand after I get the tank on top.


----------



## BlueRidge

Giga said:


> Nice broms


Haha... sounds like a pickup line


----------



## kitcolebay

I love the stand! Very sharp!

-Chris


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Ok I got the tank on the stand. It's stupid heavy, lol. Now I have to start on the light hood. I have some goodies on the way from NEHerp.... But the next thing on the list to get is my lighting... It's picked out, just haven't bought it yet. I will be going with a 4 bulb t5HO fixture with dual light controls and will be supplemented by two 150w equivalent spiral bulbs. I will also have some led "moonlights".  There is one thing that I'm debating on... I can't decide if I want to add more vine/roots to the background.
I have been inspired by Raf's build along with Grimm's build. I just don't know if it's worth the extra vines if it will eventually be covered in plants. Feel free to leave your opinions.

Note: Those lights are temp... lol


----------



## kitcolebay

Josh,

That is looking damn good!

I'm still a rookie in the hobby, but I think your vines look great and I wouldn't mess with adding more. Once some plants start filling in the back wall, it's going to look even better. Use plants to fill in the "blank" areas and show off the roots in between!

Either way, it's looking great and only getting better!

-Chris


----------



## FrogBoyMike

JoshsDragonz said:


> There is one thing that I'm debating on... I can't decide if I want to add more vine/roots to the background.
> I have been inspired by Raf's build along with Grimm's build. I just don't know if it's worth the extra vines if it will eventually be covered in plants.


Thinkin maybe a vine hanging over your water feature that a plant could crawl on might be kinda awesome. I know I'm knew but just thought I'd toss in my 2 cents
Tank looks amazing so far! love the wood pieces. You got a true artistic ability!


----------



## jermajestyg

Adding more vines will just make it messier. Its artfully full as it is (haha a compliment) so just let moss or vining plants take over the background and then expand onto the vines you have. 

And I thought the 20's were gonna be verts haha. What are you thinking about putting in those two? I would say a tropical lizard, maybe like a smaller day gecko, and a pair of azurs/tincs since I believe you said you were gonna have luecs in the 180.

Looking pretty sick, just finish it up

-Jeremy


----------



## JoshsDragonz

In the two 20H's I plan on putting a pair of D. azureus in one and a pair or trio of orange A. galactonotus in the other. I was going to do them as verts, but when I decided on those two types of frogs I felt that the floor space was more important than the height of a vert.


----------



## FIT BMX

Great looking tank!


----------



## isoletes

very nice--the stand looks great


----------



## Nath514

Where did you get your driftwood, did you find it outside or purchase it? Tank is looking awesome!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Nath514 said:


> Where did you get your driftwood, did you find it outside or purchase it? Tank is looking awesome!


I purchased it locally.


----------



## masterkush

It's looking great!


----------



## Nath514

JoshsDragonz said:


> I purchased it locally.


Darn, I will just have to keep looking then. Can't wait to see this tank planted!


----------



## EricBel

Wow I have a feeling this set up is going to be really cool when it's finished. You did a great job of hiding the false bottom, I couldn't even tell you had one until I looked back at earlier posts.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

EricBel said:


> Wow I have a feeling this set up is going to be really cool when it's finished. You did a great job of hiding the false bottom, I couldn't even tell you had one until I looked back at earlier posts.


Hahaha...I don't even have substrate in yet... lol


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I got two new broms in today... I'm going to post pics of all the broms I currently have in the tank. All these pics are taken under temporary lighting. I have a few more plants coming tomorrow, that I will get pics of when they get here.

Neoregelia Gespacho










Neoregelia Gespacho










Neoregelia Green Apple x Fireball











Neoregelia Hannibal Lector x Punctatissima Yellow.... Has a small pup










Neoregelia Compacta


----------



## froggies3

Man I can't believe I have not seen this before, it is amazing!! Who supplies you with your broms?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

froggies3 said:


> Man I can't believe I have not seen this before, it is amazing!! Who supplies you with your broms?


I bought two from the Dayton Reptile Breeders Expo... Then the others are from a sponsor on here... Tropicalplantz.com


----------



## HDreptiles

Absolutely amazing. Following for sure.


----------



## jacobi

Wow that looks fantastic! Can't wait to see how it will turn out.


----------



## Giga

Great Broms and I second tropicalplantz it's where i got most my broms from


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Here are some quick pics of the brom placement... Oh and I have the water feature plumbed and working.... Keep in mind that I have no substrate in the tank yet... water or land side. The water level will be the same but it will not be as deep once substrate is added. I will have stages of lighting to try to recreate a natural feel of dawn to dusk lighting. But in these pics I just have some temporary lighting for the day cycle until I get my T5HO setup and CFL's. 

Daytime (Temporary Lighting)










Sunrise/Sunset Led lighting


----------



## kitcolebay

Looking damn good!

-Chris


----------



## EntoCraig

This is an incredible build.


----------



## Sammie

I vote best looking tank ever
The hardscaping is phenomenal, and the...damn, I can't remember the word i'm looking for, but what i'm trying to say is that the way the water meets land is looking very natural, not that easy to achieve.

Also I must compliment you on the stand, verry nice. Im actually in the process of building a stand for my paludarium and the design is verry similar, now im tempted to re-do some of it so I can fit a tank in it


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Ok got a few pics of some work I did yesterday... I got some work done on the water area. I also got in a couple cool plants and moss from Mike @ NEHERP. I still have to finish the substrate on the land side once I get the rest of the plants. I also have some more work to do in the water area. There are still lots of plants to go, and I still have to get the permanent lighting installed and get my misting system. But anyways here are a few pics of the progress.

Peperomia obtusifolia... Mike was awesome enough to send a pot with two plants in it 










Peperomia clusiifolia










Some random tank shots 




























And a full tank shot...The water is still a little cloudy.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I have some plants on the way for the water feature.
- Cryptocoryne undulata
- Cryptocoryne wendtii "red"
- Anubias barteri "coffeefolia"

I also have some Java moss and Riccia fluitans on the way too. 

I'm still waiting to hear back on the quote for my lighting... So I will hopefully have it on the way this up coming week.


----------



## HDreptiles

JoshsDragonz said:


> I have some plants on the way for the water feature.
> - Cryptocoryne undulata
> - Cryptocoryne wendtii "red"
> - Anubias barteri "coffeefolia"
> 
> I also have some Java moss and Riccia fluitans on the way too.
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear back on the quote for my lighting... So I will hopefully have it on the way this up coming week.


Good choices on the crypts. Good looking plants. I would have gone for another wentii species too.

What kind of substrate do you have in the water?

Sent from my phone via my job's wifi, most likely.


----------



## Giga

Pretty awesome dude gonna look so cool filled in


----------



## JoshsDragonz

HDreptiles said:


> What kind of substrate do you have in the water?


It's a mix of sand and Seachem Flourite.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Small update... Just placed two nice sized plant orders with Black Jungle and NEHERP! Along with the rest of my substrate and leaf litter. I can't wait until later this week into next week for everything to arrive. I will update with pics as they arrive and are planted.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

This is how the tanks sits as of today... before the upcoming plants. The moss in the front center of the land is temporary.


----------



## Giga

the obtusifolia looks out of place to me-like it need to be a background plant or closer to the wall


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Giga said:


> the obtusifolia looks out of place to me-like it need to be a background plant or closer to the wall


I like the placement in person. There are two plants of the obtusifolia in the tank the one on the right and one behind the drift wood right infront of the background along with the clusifolia. All three plants will get taller once grown in. Once I get the rest of the plants in and planted I will see how the flow of the tank is. 

-Josh


----------



## Giga

Yeah it's your tank and looks better in person I'm sure. I know I can't get a good picture of mine


----------



## HDreptiles

JoshsDragonz said:


> It's a mix of sand and Seachem Flourite.


Good choice. The plants will love it. One thing I would think of adding is some root tabs. The crypts will really explode with those.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Whats going on everyone. well I got a portion of my plants in today. The water plants came in along with my Black Jungle order. I won't be able to plant all of them until my order comes in from NEHERP. I did get all the water plants put in. So here are some pics of them in the tank, followed by some pics of the plants from Black Jungle. 

Cryptocoryne wendtii "Red"










Anubias coffeefolia










Cryptocoryne undulata










Ricca fluitans










Azolla caroliniana


----------



## kitcolebay

Did I mention that it just keeps getting better? 

Sand and plants look great! Can't wait to see this one finished and even more so after it gets some good growth to it.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Nephrolipis exaltata "Suzi Wong"










Peperomia angulata










Cissus discolor










Asplenium antiquum "Victoria"










Selaginella sp. 2










Nephrolipis cordifolia "Lemon Button"










Asplenium crissie










Ficus sp. "Lance Leaf"










Selaginella kraussiana "Gold Tips"










All them in a temp tank...


----------



## Giga

that water section is pretty epic


----------



## slipperheads

cant believe that is TWO TIMES the size of my 75. I just peed a little bit.


----------



## skanderson

coming along very nicely. i also love the water feature. the stone ledges going in look very nice.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I got some planting done tonight after I got home from a reptile show... I am very tired so I'm just going to throw up some pics. I will get a complete plant list as of now up probably tomorrow. I think there may be a few more plants that get to help cover the background if these don't get it done down the road. enjoy


----------



## JoshsDragonz




----------



## JoshsDragonz




----------



## kitcolebay

Looks awesome! Well done!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Ok here is the current plant list. 

Cryptocoryne undulata
Cryptocoryne wendtii "Red"
Anubias coffeefolia
Ricca fluitans
Taxiphyllum barbieri "Java Moss"
Peperomia obtusifolia
Peperomia clusifolia
Peperomia argyreia 
Peperomia angulata
Peperomia venezuela #2
Neoregelia gespacho
Neoregelia compacta
Neoregelia green apple x fireball
Neoregelia hannibal lector x punctatissima yellow
Asplenuim nidus "crissie"
Asplenium antiquum "victoria"
Nephrolipis exaltata "suzi wong"
Nephrolipis cordifolia "lemon button"
Selaginella kraussiana ''gold tips"
Selaginella sp. 2
Ficus sp. "lance leaf"
Cissus discolor
Azolla caroliniana
Pilea glauca "aquamarine"
Dischidia ruscifolia
Dischidia ovata
Hoya sulawesii
Polypodium formosanum "cristatum"
NEHERP Tropical moss


----------



## BlueRidge

JoshsDragonz said:


> Whats going on everyone. well I got a portion of my plants in today. The water plants came in along with my Black Jungle order. I won't be able to plant all of them until my order comes in from NEHERP. I did get all the water plants put in. So here are some pics of them in the tank, followed by some pics of the plants from Black Jungle.
> 
> Cryptocoryne wendtii "Red"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anubias coffeefolia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cryptocoryne undulata
> a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricca fluitans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azolla caroliniana


Awesome...where'd you get the plants?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

The plants are from multiple sources. That water plants came from planted aquariums Central, live aquarium plants


----------



## isoletes

I really like the water section--looks very good


----------



## that Frog Guy

Wow those Dragons are Orange!

What kind are they?

How much did they cost?

They are very very beautiful.


----------



## that Frog Guy

JoshsDragonz said:


> I know these aren't pdf's but I thought I'd show off some of my other obsessions in the mean time, lol


Wow those Dragons are Orange!

What kind are they?

How much did they cost?

They are very very beautiful.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

that Frog Guy said:


> Wow those Dragons are Orange!
> 
> What kind are they?
> 
> How much did they cost?
> 
> They are very very beautiful.


Thanks! They are different morphs and combos of morphs including hypomelanistic, translucent, and leatherback. As far as price they range from $200-$600 for dragons with these genetics and color. 

-Josh


----------



## SNAKEMANVET

Your viv has turned out awesome.


----------



## eos

Turned out superb!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I can't wait for everything to grow and fill in the empty areas!


----------



## FrogBoyMike

JoshsDragonz said:


> I can't wait for everything to grow and fill in the empty areas!


Wow i haven't looked for the last couple weeks! i been missing out! turned out amazing! Great job. I'm jealous lol


----------



## FrogBoyMike

That wood that overhangsthe pond would look awesome with some spanish moss hanging off it! but thats just me. lol!
Sorry the tank is amazing in every way! I just had to put that out there with my vine idea from earlier


----------



## Capitol City Frog Farm

Nice wood where's it from?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Chadpatrie said:


> Nice wood where's it from?


It's from a local fish/reptile shop.


----------



## that Frog Guy

JoshsDragonz said:


> Thanks! They are different morphs and combos of morphs including hypomelanistic, translucent, and leatherback. As far as price they range from $200-$600 for dragons with these genetics and color.
> 
> -Josh


How much are the Orange one's?

Are those Sandfire Dragons?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

that Frog Guy said:


> How much are the Orange one's?
> 
> Are those Sandfire Dragons?


None of these are directly from Sandfire dragon ranch. The price on a orange would depend on the color saturation and the genetics the dragon carries. So to give a more accurate price range would require more info on what genetics along with color you would want.


----------



## inka4040

This thing looks so awesome already, I can't even imagine how incredible it'll look with a few months growth. Those are going to be some lucky inhabitants!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I received a few more things for the viv today. Some springtails to seed it with and also some Ficus pumila. I know this stuff can grow out of control if you let it. I have always liked it though, so I will just prune to keep it in bounds. 

I plan on getting a few more pics in the next couple of days. I already have some new moss growth from the NEHERP tropical moss. I made a mix of Sphagnum, Java, Ricca, and the Tropical moss also. So I cant wait to see what grows the best out of that. So now it's just time to let everything grow and get established. 

I'm going to pick up a few ghost shrimp and a few tetras for the water area monday. I plan on getting my leuc's sometime in Nov. I will keep updating this thread with pics from time to time. I also will start on the two 20 tall's sometime after the new year.

-Josh


----------



## jdart16

Hi and great looking viv!

One suggestion would be to move the anubias to some sort of mount (rock or wood) as they grow in that manner and not directly in the substrate.

Justin


----------



## Dartfan83

Beautiful viv, and nice dragons. My buddy Dave at carolina classic breeds some awesome citrus dragons.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Dartfan83 said:


> Beautiful viv, and nice dragons. My buddy Dave at carolina classic breeds some awesome citrus dragons.


I know David, he is a cool guy.  I actually have two dragons from him.


----------



## pet-teez

Oh my dear lord... this tank is freaking epic!
I'm pretty sure I'm in love!

And I'm super glad you chose to have shrimp in the water area. If the fish don't do well or you are afraid they might eat tads or anything you can get some red cherry shrimp, that adds color to your water and shrimp are very amusing to watch too


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I thought I would take a pic of the "moonlight" in the tank.


----------



## jacobi

Fanbloodytastic...


----------



## Shinosuke

What a beautiful tank! Stunning dragons, too. I especially like the "hornworm hat" and the "piggyback" photos! Thanks for sharing with us.

I'd second the cherry shrimp recommendation. Ghosts don't do as well in freshwater conditions, and would probably take out a tad in a heartbeat if given the opportunity. The cherries are usually polite tank mates, can be prolific, and are much more attractive than ghosts (at least imho).

ETA: If you really like the "see-through" look on shrimp, check out Amano / Algae Eating shrimp. They're a good bit bigger than cherries but aren't as aggressive as ghosts. They should live a few years in freshwater, though they'll probably never breed (they live part of their lives in brackish water in the wild, and won't successfully breed without it).


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Shinosuke said:


> What a beautiful tank! Stunning dragons, too. I especially like the "hornworm hat" and the "piggyback" photos! Thanks for sharing with us.
> 
> I'd second the cherry shrimp recommendation. Ghosts don't do as well in freshwater conditions, and would probably take out a tad in a heartbeat if given the opportunity. The cherries are usually polite tank mates, can be prolific, and are much more attractive than ghosts (at least imho).
> 
> ETA: If you really like the "see-through" look on shrimp, check out Amano / Algae Eating shrimp. They're a good bit bigger than cherries but aren't as aggressive as ghosts. They should live a few years in freshwater, though they'll probably never breed (they live part of their lives in brackish water in the wild, and won't successfully breed without it).


I will more than likely get some Cherries. I got 6 ghosts to see how they do for now. I can always move them to my fish tank if need be.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I changed the water section some. I replanted some stuff and removed about half the sand and put in more fluorite for the plants. I also got some Cardinal Tetras and a few Ghost shrimp. I honestly like the look of the sand better, but the plants will do better in this substrate. I might dust the surface with some sand to hide it a little..I dunno lol. I have a few more plants coming Friday. That will probably be it on plants for a while until some plants grow and fill in.










Sorry for a little blur, these guys don't stay still long.


----------



## LizardLicker

Very cool.... Jealous would be an understatement. I would love to have some water with fish and shrimp, but I am not as ambitious as you...haha. 

I bought a prefabbed lagoon for my viv just so I could get some water and duckweed in there.


----------



## Derek Benson

Tank looks great, I really like the open feel to it, and i'm a sucker for planted water areas with fauna in them.

Is that an Anubias coffeefolia in the water section? It's hard to tell from the pictures but if their rhizomes are buried in the gravel, they can rot relatively easily. It's a great genus of plants that can grow attached to driftwood, rocks, etc. and kept at about any level in a vivarium/aquarium as long as the roots have access to water. They strike me almost like an underwater "epiphyte," with the ability for them to grow emersed.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Derek Benson said:


> Tank looks great, I really like the open feel to it, and i'm a sucker for planted water areas with fauna in them.
> 
> Is that an Anubias coffeefolia in the water section? It's hard to tell from the pictures but if their rhizomes are buried in the gravel, they can rot relatively easily. It's a great genus of plants that can grow attached to driftwood, rocks, etc. and kept at about any level in a vivarium/aquarium as long as the roots have access to water. They strike me almost like an underwater "epiphyte," with the ability for them to grow emersed.


It is A. coffeefolia in the water section, in shallow water with the rhizome above the substrate.


----------



## Derek Benson

JoshsDragonz said:


> It is A. coffeefolia in the water section, in shallow water with the rhizome above the substrate.


Sweet, glad to hear, it's one of my favorite in the genus! We'll just let my above post serve as a plug for others to try this awesome vivarium/aquarium plant.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

My newest plants came in today... I will get some pics tomorrow. 

-Philodendron micans
-Columnea "Carnival"
-Pellaea rotundifolia "Button fern"
-Polystichum tsus-simense "Korean rock fern"
-Selaginella krausiana variegatus "Frosty fern"


----------



## EricBel

This is a pretty sweet setup! You did an awesome job, I love seeing the progression.


----------



## FwoGiZ

Real sorry, I know this must have been asked in the 15pages, but I seriously just don't have the time to read all of them for now sadly, but what frogs are you gonna put in there? Aren't you scared they might drown?
Freaking nice vivarium... I always wanna make something like this but I fear for my frogs..


----------



## JoshsDragonz

FwoGiZ said:


> Real sorry, I know this must have been asked in the 15pages, but I seriously just don't have the time to read all of them for now sadly, but what frogs are you gonna put in there? Aren't you scared they might drown?
> Freaking nice vivarium... I always wanna make something like this but I fear for my frogs..


I'm going to put some D. leucomelas in there. From my research dendrobatid's don't drown as easily as what floats around on the Internet. There are plenty of areas for the frogs to climb out of the water if they decide to go in. If it was a water feature that was hard to get out of then I would be worried but as said earlier there are plenty of areas for the frogs to get out of the water. 

-Josh


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Well I did some rearranging in the tank. Some plants were doing bad so I removed them while others are thriving already. I have a couple of different plants on the way to replace some that I took out. The 6 Cardinal Tetras didn't make it through the initial water cycling, they ended up being too sensitive to the initial ammonia spike. So I picked up a dozen white cloud's. They aren't from S.A. but the are cool looking, hardy little fish and they school well. Here are some pics as of today. I will get some close ups later this week. I just can't wait to have the background filled in with the vines I have in the tank.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I'm still waiting on my final lighting to be here. It should be in next week so I can get rid of these random lights I have on the tank now lol.


----------



## Julio

Nicely done!!


----------



## eos

Now that's a nice piece of work!


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Really nice tank. I love it. I can onpy imagine having that instead of 180 reef tank. 
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hydrophyte

Wow that looks awesome! I am impressed with how fast you are proceeding with this big project.


----------



## LizardLicker

The only thing that is missing for that tank is a delivery truck to bring it to my house..... Well done. Better every time I see it.


----------



## Giga

very natural


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I took some random pics tonight. My new batch of Java moss came in today and the seller sent me a crap load of other free plants lol. I put some Java Fern and Water Sprite in the viv with the new Java. 

Water Sprite (Ceratopteris thalictroides)










Java Fern (Microsorum pteropus)










The Ricca is finally starting to grow from the original die off.










Tropical Moss from neherp putting out lots of growth.










My moss mix is producing also...There are a few things popping out.










Pilea glauca doing great!










Some Java...I have so much from this order! I have a ton in my sump to let it just grow.










I love this brom


----------



## Trickishleaf

Is that neo ampullacea? 
Also, how long did your moss from neherp take to put off new growth? I just got a square of it today and cant wait for it to green up.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Trickishleaf said:


> Is that neo ampullacea?
> Also, how long did your moss from neherp take to put off new growth? I just got a square of it today and cant wait for it to green up.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


The brom is Neoregelia Hannibal Lector x Punctatissima Yellow. The moss has been in there for about a month. It all turned yellow then slowly started getting new growth. Make sure it stays moist, and has good light. I also made a moss mix using the neherp moss, java, Riccia, and sphagnum. I like this method because you can end up with multiple types in one area or the one most suited to that specific area will out grow the others.

-Josh


----------



## Alegre323

keep up the good work.. that is AWESOME!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

My other plants should be here tomorrow... I'm contemplating on giving a couple miniature orchids a try in the viv. I haven't kept them before... I have done some reading and talked to a few people and found a couple that should do good. 

-Josh


----------



## Arpeggio

Hey there your tank is so beautiful!

Java fern will die of you bury it's roots. Tie the rhizome up on a piece of wood underwater and it should do great! : D


----------



## Nath514

Where did you get the java and riccia moss?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Nath514 said:


> Where did you get the java and riccia moss?


The java moss is from eBay. The Ricca is from planted aquariums Central, live aquarium plants

-Josh


----------



## frankpayne32

Just read through the whole build, very nice! Great to see big display tanks out there.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Some awesome news I will have 6 fine spot leucs coming Tuesday! I will have them in a grow out/ quarantine tank for a month or two. That will make it easier to keep an eye on them and give the plants in the big tank time to get better established.


----------



## kitcolebay

JoshsDragonz said:


> Some awesome news I will have 6 fine spot leucs coming Tuesday! I will have them in a grow out/ quarantine tank for a month or two. That will make it easier to keep an eye on them and give the plants in the big tank time to get better established.


Congrads! I have standard leucs, but I love the fine spots. Someday I hope to own a few! Looking forward to seeing them after they get settle into their beautiful new home!

-Chris


----------



## eyeviper

I have been following along from your first post. It has come out great! Really natural, and appealing to the eye, nice job. I am excited to see your Leucs settle in. Frogs have such great/new behaviors when they have room to spread out and interact. Your viv will have more! then enough room.  Also, totally try the orchids! When they flower you will feel like you just conquered the green thumb world lol. Great tank.


----------



## hockeyboy

Looks like it is going to be a sweet setup


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I have a quick update for tonight. I built my hood today and got all my new lights installed. There are four stages of light levels. 

I will have a lot more pics tomorrow when my fogs come in along with some other things. I will have a few plants coming in this week..Still trying to get everything tweaked the way I want it. 

But here are some pics for now 

First up is the moon light. (8pm-7am)










Next is early morning/late evening. (7am-8pm)










Next is morning/afternoon (8am-6pm)










Last is midday. (11am-4pm)










Oh if any one is wondering what the dark horizontal stripe is on the background. Its a shadow from a brace. The camera picks it up more than you can see in person.


----------



## JamesRivers

Amazing! Fantastic job! Your choice of plants quite suits the vivarium I must say...


----------



## kitcolebay

I keep telling you this...it looks great! Fantastic job!

-Chris


----------



## JoshsDragonz

FROGS ARE HERE!!!!  They all made it safe and sound. Here are some quick pics of them in the quarantine tank.


----------



## kitcolebay

Love 'em! They're on my wish list!


----------



## jausi

GReat setup, amazing frogs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eyeviper

They are not going to know what to do with themselves in there


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

cant wait to see them grown and it that tank its gonna be awesome!!


----------



## eos

Good looking frogs! Those patterns are beautiful


----------



## jermajestyg

I told you that you were gonna end up putting fish in the water haha. Been on vacation for a month and came back to see your tank all finished and sexy. Love the plant choice and the new leucs. Great job!

-Jeremy


----------



## SNAKEMANVET

Great looking frogs.The viv has turned out really nice.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Little update...The leucs are doing great in their quarantine tank. They were a little shy at first but are getting bolder by the day. 

My last plant orders arrived other than the orchids I will be getting. I changed a few plants around and added a few to the water area. 

I plan on getting some good pics of everything here soon, and will probably post a few each month as everything grows and fills in.

I have my first flowers in the tank so far 

Dischidia ruscifolia... Tiny little flowers... I have four that have bloomed so far.










-Josh


----------



## SLiK JiM

Got to say I love the lighting getting brighter during the day! I wanted to try something similar(ish) for my chameleons whereby the main basking spot would 'move' during the day to mimic the sun crossing the sky and get closer to the enclosure at midday to increase the temperature of the basking point (slightly OTT). I probably could have done it, but it was looking quite costly (as making a stable basking point travel around 4ft was going to need a lot of bulbs) but it is a bit easier when you just use tubes to cover the entire top! I will definitely be stealing this idea! 

p.s - your enclosure looks awesome!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

A few updates... The leucs have been doing great and hand have put on some size since they arrived... So I decided to move them to the main tank today. I also took a couple quick pics.. 

I have had some good new growth out of a lot of the plants. I'm still going to get a couple orchids for the tank at the end of the month, along with a few other things. But the tank is how I want it for the most part. Now time to let everything grow and fill in the bare areas and enjoy watching the little guys in their new big home. 

I wanted to try and snap a few pics of the leucs in the new tank, but of course being that they were just moved, they all went for cover lol.

Here are some pics...


----------



## SNAKEMANVET

How easy is is it to find the leucs in your viv,in mine it is like finding a needle in a haystack.The frogs are going to love their new home Great job.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Ok I walked back into the room and two of the little guys were exploring!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

UGH. . . im jealous, I kinda want to keep my next 10 offspring and do a large build like this...they are going to freaking love it! Its going to be so awesome when they are an adults and to hear the males challenging each other...Great Looking frogs


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Troy I want to thank you again for these awesome little guys!


----------



## eos

The tank is looking super sweet!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I have my first flower from my Achimenes erecta... It seems to be missing the lower petal...lol.


----------



## gold3nku5h

that is an awesome tank. i was wondering though, you said you are a fan of the internal air circulation, how many fans did you put in there, and what is your pattern for inside the tank looking down into it (plan view) i am building a 45 gallon and am planning on pretty much the same thing as yours, i want internal air circulation for keeping the front and side glass clear of condensation, and it looks like yours is working perfectly.

i was planning on putting mine lining the front facing down. maybe yours is in the back facing the front and doing really good too.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I have two 120mm fans that are in ducts hidden in the background. The outlets of the ducts blow air sideways in the tank and towards the glass. It does a pretty good job at keeping the glass clear of condensation. 

-Josh


----------



## gold3nku5h

awesome. about how much area do you think a single 120 fan would cover in keeping condensation off when blown perpendicular to the glass? and would you feel it could have used additional fans?
thanks for the reply. looking into fan types for my tank.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Well as far as the area it really depends on what you have in the tank that could block air flow. I would guess that one 120mm could do 3'x2'x2' if positioned correctly. I can say that screen used to keep out frogs drastically reduces the efficiency of the fan. It noticeably reduces the cfm. I believe my fans operate at 14db @ 74cfm. I don't think I need anymore fans for this tank. I have them on a fan controller and currently I have it turned down because I think it was drying things out too quickly. 

-Josh


----------



## JoshsDragonz

A few pics from this morning... I just fed the leucs and they are all on the hunt 




























-Josh


----------



## briley5

All I can say is AWESOME !!!!!!!!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I got in a few plant orders today... I snapped a few pics after I got done planting. I only snapped pics of a few of the new plants. I will get more pics later this week. 

Manuran's vine










Ficus quercifolia










Encyclia polybulbon










Bulbophyllum biflorum










Restrepia trichoglossa and Peperomia prostrata










Neoregelia "Gold Fever"


----------



## JoshsDragonz

The Begonia manaus is putting out lots of growth...started as a two leaf cutting.










I thought I lost this Begonia thelmae... There was one leaf that was left and was half dead and this popped out from under it this week. 










-Josh


----------



## LeucLover23

First off, I just have to say WOW! Thank you so much for taking the time to really go in depth with your planning and construction of this viv! I have a 120g that I have been trying to figure out the best build methods for a year now, and these posts have helped me so much! The 120 that I have is going to be my only tank due to space restrictions, so I really want it to be spectacular, and your build has given me so much inspiration. Congratulations on your project, it turned out beautifully!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I plan on starting on one of the 20 tall tanks here soon also. I plan on getting a pair of D. azureus for one tank and a pair or trio of D. oaypock for the other. Don't know which to get first. I have some awesome builds planned for next year also  

-Josh


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I snapped a few more pics this morning. I still have two more broms on the way and this tank should be complete on plants.





































One of the cuttings of Marcgravia rectifolia










Peperomia sp. Venezuela #2










Cissus amazonica










Some of the White Clouds










-Josh


----------



## frankpayne32

Great new pics. I like seeing the whole area the tank is in, very important I think. Great plant selection too, especially the bromeliads. I'm anxiously awaiting my order of new bromeliads later this week.


----------



## whitethumb

really, really nice. a lot of thought and effort goes a long way. i dont think i have the patience to put something that big together. i sure can watch though. love the dragons too, i used to have a pretty nice dragon myself. got him from a pretty recognized breeder a while ago. chris allen i believe was his name. gorgeous dragons, hope to see more pics of them


----------



## skanderson

viv is looking great. love watching them grow in like this one is. also your pics are beautiful. thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## jausi

Looks good!!!!!, congrats!!!!!!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Some new news... I will have a trio of D. azureus Friday! I will have them in quarantine until I get their tank built. I plan on starting on it later this month. So I will have build pics here. 

-Josh


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I picked up the new azureus today and they are awesome.  Very nice big black spots on them. I want to give a big thanks to Brian (BR5) for these amazing frogs! 

Well here are some pics of the trio in the quarantine tank.
































































-Josh


----------



## kitcolebay

Beautiful new frogs! Brian's a great guy!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Final two broms came in today for the 180. 

Neoregelia Hannibal Lector F2










Neoregelia Lilliputiana x Pauciflora... This is a little guy!










-Josh


----------



## eos

Very nice!! I like the Hannibal Lector, but I love that Lilliputiana x Pauciflora.


----------



## Reptileman

JoshsDragonz said:


> Ok I got the tank on the stand. It's stupid heavy, lol. Now I have to start on the light hood. I have some goodies on the way from NEHerp.... But the next thing on the list to get is my lighting... It's picked out, just haven't bought it yet. I will be going with a 4 bulb t5HO fixture with dual light controls and will be supplemented by two 150w equivalent spiral bulbs. I will also have some led "moonlights".  There is one thing that I'm debating on... I can't decide if I want to add more vine/roots to the background.
> I have been inspired by Raf's build along with Grimm's build. I just don't know if it's worth the extra vines if it will eventually be covered in plants. Feel free to leave your opinions.
> 
> Note: Those lights are temp... lol


I'm getting ready to start building my 90g tank and I've been looking through Raf's and Grimm's builds almost every day. Funny that your tank is almost exactly what i was picturing for my build. Thanks for letting me know its going to look amazing 

Is there a reason you did 2 coats of Dryloc first and then titebond over that? Shouldn't titebond III be enough?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Reptileman said:


> I'm getting ready to start building my 90g tank and I've been looking through Raf's and Grimm's builds almost every day. Funny that your tank is almost exactly what i was picturing for my build. Thanks for letting me know its going to look amazing
> 
> Is there a reason you did 2 coats of Dryloc first and then titebond over that? Shouldn't titebond III be enough?


Thanks! The reason for the two coats of drylok was because there are areas that I didn't want covered by the TB3+peat. Plus the drylok adheres very well to the GS and has more grit for the TB3 to hold on to.

-Josh


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Just took some full tank shots of what I believe to be the final placement for all the plants in the tank. Now for all the vines to grow and fill in the background, lol.



















-Josh


----------



## eos

I got 3 words for ya... nice tank!


----------



## kitcolebay

Absolutely awesome! Definitely one of my favs!


----------



## snake54320

Very nice frogs. I like very dark D. azureus. 
Can't wait to see the 20 gallons!


----------



## frogs are cool

wow looks amazing! The stand is real nice also. Cant wait to see the smaller tanks.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN

This viv looks awesome!! Nice job!!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

A little update on the 180g... all the plants are growing like crazy. I am very pleased with that. Oh aslo here are a couple pics of the leucs. 




























-Josh


----------



## kitcolebay

Beautiful pics of beautiful frogs!


----------



## frankpayne32

Great pics! Wish I had your talent for photography. I really like the fine spot leucs, great variety of frog.


----------



## JoshsDragonz




----------



## JoshsDragonz




----------



## JoshsDragonz

Night pic with the fog rolling in 











-Josh


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Some Thanksgiving day pics. 

Full mist pic.










Buddies. 























































The Bulbophyllum biflorum is putting out some new growth!










-Josh


----------



## Aqua tropics

I love how the tank is grown into a work of art! Great job, post more pictures as it gets more time to grow in.


----------



## BeachBum2012

Those are some great photos. Looks fantastic.


----------



## Alegre323

Looks awesome. Very nice. Tank envy


----------



## FrogBoyMike

OMG! I haven't looked at this tank in about a month. It loks amazing! and i'm loving those fine spot luecs. Keep those pix rolling in


----------



## JoshsDragonz

A couple more pics of the leucs...they are getting big quick!  More spots the bigger they get too!














































-Josh


----------



## Crimsonraptor

Words cannot describe the sheer awesomeness of this tank. I want one like that.


----------



## crested

JoshsDragonz said:


> I have a quick update for tonight. I built my hood today and got all my new lights installed. There are four stages of light levels.


Apologize if this was covered and I missed it...
What lights are you utilizing and in what combination for those different light levels?

Drooling over this tank...


----------



## Paphs

wow... thats the most beautiful viv i've seen. absolutely beautiful!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

crested said:


> Apologize if this was covered and I missed it...
> What lights are you utilizing and in what combination for those different light levels?


The tank has four T5HO bulbs, four Cfl bulbs and LED moonlighting. Tho achieve the four stages I have it set up like this:

1st stage: Level 2 - 7am CFL's turn on
2nd stage: Level 3 - 8am two T5's turn on 
3rd stage: Level 4 - 12pm the other two T5's turn on
4th stage: Level 3 - 5pm two T5's turn off 
5th stage: Level 2 - 7pm last two T5's turn off
6th stage : Level 1 - 8pm all CFL's turn off and LED moonlight comes on.

-Josh


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Random pics of the day 

Dischidia ruscifolia with nice pink new growth.










Begonia manaus










Achimenes erecta with another flower










Some top shots of the tank.



















Cissus amazonica growing up a Liana vine.










-Josh


----------



## frankpayne32

Phenomenal, I love all the moss growing sporadically. I recently got some Cissus amazonica too from a friend. Very cool plant.


----------



## FIT BMX

Your plants look wonderful!!!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Quick update.... I am starting on the azureus' viv this weekend. It will be the first 20H tank in the stand. I have a order of plants that just came in and a order that will be here next week. I have some other supplies that will be here tomorrow. I will start posting build pics Sunday probably. Oh I also have some tads coming later this month from Jon (Rusty_Shackleford). I will be getting some "El Copé" auratus and some Bakhuis tincs 


-Josh


----------



## RigorMortis

amazing! good work.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

A quick peak at the Azureus 20H. More pics to come.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I got the GS on the background tonight. I have a little tweaking to do tomorrow. Then I will start the drylok coats.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Quick update... I have the azureus tank in the stand and will be adding plants today...more pics to come! 










-Josh


----------



## JoshsDragonz

New order of plants came in today... Got some neat stuff... I will post some pics tomorrow...

-Josh


----------



## Giga

Looking good!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Ok here are some random pics I took today... I have planted most of the plants in the azureus tank. I will still tweak things as they grow in. I also took some photos of the 180... It's filling better than I could ask. I changed a few plants out in the 180. But anyways here are some pics. 

The 180g...























































One of the new plants... Philodendron wend imbe










Java moss growing like crazy..










Bulbophyllum biflorum putting out lots of growth...










Some of the Neo.'s 




















The 20tall azureus tank as it is now...I will take more pics as things grow and fill in. I plan on adding a few more plants I have in a grow out tank once they get better established.



















-Josh


----------



## insaneglitchx

I'm sorry if you mentioned this already, but how did you attach the substrate to the drylok layer?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

insaneglitchx said:


> I'm sorry if you mentioned this already, but how did you attach the substrate to the drylok layer?


I used Titebond III. I made a mix of coco coir, ground sphagnum moss and TB3 to a consistency of a paste and applied it to the background.

-Josh


----------



## Nightlife

That 180g looks amazing. Did you use something to block the substrate from being seen?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Nightlife said:


> That 180g looks amazing. Did you use something to block the substrate from being seen?


The front of the tank is coated with a layer of black silicone where the substrate is to hide the false bottom.

-Josh


----------



## NickMan

Just got done reading the whole thread and "WOW" is pretty much the first word that comes to mind! Great build, loved seeing it progress from empty tank to now! The plants and frogs are beautiful. 
Im impressed with how well the water feature blends in/compliments the rest of the viv. Have you thought about adding any more aquatic critters? maybe some splashing tetras or coryadoras catfish? They could add another interesting facet to the viv. 

Just a thought, keep up the great work!

-Nick


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Just picked up some "El Copé" tads and froglets along with some bakhuis tads from Jon (Rusty_Shackleford)  The froglets look amazing! I want to give a big thanks to Jon... He definitely took care of me! I will post some pics soon. The Bakhuis will inhabit the other 20H in the stand and I will start that build soon. Look for pics to come soon. Oh and I have a awesome build planned for the El Copé's.

-Josh


----------



## kitcolebay

Congrads Josh! I wanted to get some El Cope's, but had to pass. I got some Bakhuis tads from Jon that are now froglets and, of course, you saw where I got the SI tads today as part of his journey. I believe his next delivery is in Atlanta now. Lol. Busy guy. Good guy.

Looking forward to seeing your upcoming builds! You've done absolutely beautiful work so far. You set the bar pretty high to continue to impress.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Pics!  The El Cope started exploring their grow out tank as soon as I put them in! I ended up with 4 El Cope froglets and 3 tads, and 3 bakhuis tads.














































Here is the heated tad setup...










This Bakhuis tad has 3 legs that have popped...so soon will be OOTW 










-Josh


----------



## ckreef

Josh when you finish your 20not gallon you can come help build my 120pleasure gallon. Seriously nice job on the tanks. Beautiful frogs too.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

More Pics 


















































































I moved one of the Bakhuis tads into a morphing container... It's 4th leg popped last night/ this morning. 










-Josh


----------



## JoshsDragonz

A few random pics from this morning. 























































-Josh


----------



## Peakone

Really cool! I love your setup and the little jumpers are gorgeous!


----------



## VenomR00

Just curious what frogs are were?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

VenomR00 said:


> Just curious what frogs are were?


The fine spot leucs are in the 180... The azureus and the bakhuis are in the 20 talls in the stand and the El Cope are in a grow out tank currently. This spring I will be building another display unit with 3 vivs.

-Josh


----------



## JoshsDragonz

First Bakhuis out of the water  










-Josh


----------



## kitcolebay

Congrads! I have 5 of his siblings in their grow-out tank.  Cute little fellas, huh!?!


----------



## TheFabricator

How did you make your vines?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

TheFabricator said:


> How did you make your vines?


I used Manila rope covered in a thinned silicone then applied a coco coir + ground sphagnum moss mix. I boiled the rope for about an hour total changing the water twice... It had a smell to it that smelled like an oil of some type. I got rid of that smell. I thinned the silicone to a runny consistency using Toluene. Then just applied the coir/sphagnum mix and let dry. It has been holding up well and actually will retain enoug moisture to let moss and real vines grow on it.

-Josh


----------



## TheFabricator

Ah i thought it was rope. Thanks! Merry xmas!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I took some pics of the development of the plant growth in the 180 today. I have swapped around and added a few things since the last time I posted. I am very happy with how everything is growing and filling in. I love the lush/slightly overgrown looks that tanks can get and that's the direction of how I want this tank to look. I will be starting on the other 20 tall in the stand as soon as the bulk head arrives. 

Some full tank shots:





































Some of the broms:














































This is a new brom that will color up better with time










Some random plant pics and tank shots:

A begonia that I love but got hit hard in shipping...It's making a come back though.










Biophytum sp.










My N. forgettii... It almost died in transit also but is putting out new leaves.








































































































































Begonia thelmae fixing to bloom



















Small fern that popped up on the back of a leaf that continues to add leaves










Some Sphagnum that is reanimating along with another little fern that is growing out of it.










M. rectiflora










And lastly one of the new El Cope's.... I love these little guys!










-Josh


----------



## 1995sportster883

Really wonderful. The growth is amazing!

Adam

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eyeviper

It is looking great. I think my favorite part is the diversity of plants you have. As before awesome job!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Ok.... bulkhead will be here today so I get to start the other 20 Tall today! 

Here are some quick pics of four of the EL Cope froglets when I was moving them to their new grow out tank just a few min ago.



















-Josh


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I got some work done on the Bakhuis 20 gal the past couple of days...

Here is a quick pic of how it is right now.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Here are two of the little Bakhuis froglets that will call that tank home in a few months. I still have one more Bakhuis tad in the water.



















And here are the El Cope in their grow out tank... man these guys are getting big quick! I still have three of these guys in the water.


----------



## Ranitomeya Jack

That set up, is just brilliant, unbelievable, well done!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I got the Bakhuis 20 Tall finished for the most part... I got it initially planted. I will make adjustments as needed as everything grows in.










I made a trip to the Smokey Mountains this weekend. I collected 3 types of moss in the woods in the mountains. I know these are temperate mosses but I figured I would give them a try. I processed them today (10% Bleach Bath) and have them in a grow out tank to see how they do. I also collected two small ferns that from what I can tell stay fairly small from what I saw in the area. I will get some pics of these tomorrow.


----------



## Rski

Question about the big viv. In the water section, when you covered everything with Drylok+Sand+Tint (the pic on page 4) did that waterproof the water section and keep the water seperated from the rest of the viv? or does the water cover the entire bottom of the tank?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

The water covers the entire bottom of the tank. I have a piece of black filter foam in the front hidden where the water passes into the rest of the tank under the substrate and to where the bulkheads are.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

My Begonia thelmae is in bloom


----------



## Unclerucus24

Not to be nosy or anything but how much would you estimate all the builds in this thread costed you?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Honestly I would hate to add it all up... Lol. I know I have quite a bit invested in this display unit.


----------



## cmrote

Sorry that I didn't take much time to look through the thread entirely, but I was wondering where you got the main tank? Was interested in eventually building something large and I'm trying to get ideas on pricing just the glass tank.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I get all my glass tanks built by a local place. Their website is Glasscages.com - Home


----------



## theroc1217

These look amazing. How necessary would you say that a background is to a tank? I'm really interested in making tanks that would be viewed on a pedestal-sort of display, with no back walls.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

theroc1217 said:


> These look amazing. How necessary would you say that a background is to a tank? I'm really interested in making tanks that would be viewed on a pedestal-sort of display, with no back walls.


A background isn't neccisarly required. If you wanted to do a island style of a tank viewable from all sides, I don't see a problem with that. If you are going to put frogs in the vivs I would just make sure you incorporate areas where the frogs can hide. That could be via hardscaping or planting.


----------



## cmrote

JoshsDragonz said:


> I get all my glass tanks built by a local place. Their website is Glasscages.com - Home


I figured that was the place. Did you get any of the extras done to the tank/ stands built for it, or did you take care of the stand building yourself? Also, I too am completely in love with this build design. Great Job!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

cmrote said:


> I figured that was the place. Did you get any of the extras done to the tank/ stands built for it, or did you take care of the stand building yourself? Also, I too am completely in love with this build design. Great Job!


Thanks! I just have them build the tanks... I drill all the holes and built the stand and canopy myself.


----------



## cmrote

JoshsDragonz said:


> Thanks! I just have them build the tanks... I drill all the holes and built the stand and canopy myself.


Very awesome man! Did you design the stand yourself or is this built from plans. I have built some assorted wooden furnature in the past and tend to go on the sturdy side of a design. I was just wondering how you support the weight with the 20 gal tanks built in.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I designed the stand myself. It has internal bracing to handle the weight of the main tank. The areas that the 20's are at is essentially a shelf that ties the internal bracing to the front side and back. The 20's are slid in place from inside the stand.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185

shew finally reached the end haha
What an awesome viv 
I have been away fro a while and I have been looking through vivs all night looking for that certain one to wow me and I finally found it  Now I think I can finally get some sleep 

I just have a couple questions if you don't mind...
What lighting are you using? I know you showed pics but I didn't see any pics of the hardware or telling what it was....unless I missed it lol

What is this right here?









Is it the temp and humidity?

rating this 5 stars btw. It's one of the best builds I've seen in a long time


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Thanks!  The lighting I'm using on this tank is a 4', four bulb T5HO fixture and four 24watt 5000k (100w equivalent) CFL's. On the T5HO's I'm running three 6500k and one 3000k.

The thing in the pic you asked is a temp/hygrometer covered in peat. It didn't make it past a month in the tank though...too humid. I just have a temp probe in the tank now and gauge the humidity by eye.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185

JoshsDragonz said:


> Thanks!  The lighting I'm using on this tank is a 4', four bulb T5HO fixture and four 24watt 5000k (100w equivalent) CFL's. On the T5HO's I'm running three 6500k and one 3000k.
> 
> The thing in the pic you asked is a temp/hygrometer covered in peat. It didn't make it past a month in the tank though...too humid. I just have a temp probe in the tank now and gauge the humidity by eye.


sounds like some damn good lighting 

Yeah I thought that's what it was and I didn't figure it would last long 
I was hoping you would have had success though so I could steal the idea


----------



## Shred

Hi,
I'm new here so hello everybody!

Tour tanks are really amazing!! I love them! 


JoshsDragonz said:


> Quick update... I have the azureus tank in the stand and will be adding plants today...more pics to come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Josh


I have a question. What have you done with GS?
Have you painted it or what?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Shred said:


> Hi,
> I'm new here so hello everybody!
> 
> Tour tanks are really amazing!! I love them!
> 
> I have a question. What have you done with GS?
> Have you painted it or what?


Welcome to the board! 
What I did here is coat the GS with a layer of tinted Drylok. While it was wet I sprinkled some coco coir on the wet Drylok. I let this all dry and then coated it a second time with Drylok, allowing some areas of the coir to still be exposed.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I just shot a quick video of the 180g Leuc viv... It was shot on my phone so the quality isn't the greatest. Sadly all the frogs were hiding from me cleaning the glass. 

But anyways here you go!  

180 Gallon Leucomleas Vivarium - YouTube


----------



## ckreef

Unbelievable seriously you need to come build my 120


----------



## JoshsDragonz




----------



## froggzilla36

WOW! I don't know where to begin so i'll keep it brief. I love the tanks, very creative and great ideas with the hidden vents for circulation, love the bearded dragons I really miss mine, great frogs and the amount of vegetation is just amazing. I'm having a hard time trying to decide what plants I want for my 40g breeder i'm building and this just overwhelmed me with diversity! This is the best vivarium i've ever seen, great job.


----------



## froggzilla36

I always thought the bottom glass was tempered on most tanks so i'm always scared to drill, i'm using a canister filter


----------



## toksyn

I can't believe I hadn't seen this thread yet. Very nice work!


----------



## kcexotics

JoshsDragonz said:


> 180 Gallon Leucomleas Vivarium - YouTube


 I'd never watch tv again! 
Is it against fourm rules to tell everyone this video gave me a hard on?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

kcexotics said:


> I'd never watch tv again!
> Is it against fourm rules to tell everyone this video gave me a hard on?


Hahaha!!! That's great!


----------



## brinkerh420

Wow wow wow! 

Amazing tank! Love the plant selection, and the fish are amazing!

What moss is that, and how did you grow it? It looks amazing!

Amazing tank, I am subscribed to further updates!

Will


----------



## JoshsDragonz

brinkerh420 said:


> Wow wow wow!
> 
> Amazing tank! Love the plant selection, and the fish are amazing!
> 
> What moss is that, and how did you grow it? It looks amazing!
> 
> Amazing tank, I am subscribed to further updates!
> 
> Will


I have multiple types of moss in the tank. The more dominant moss is Java Moss though.  In my experience with moss, they all do good being kept moist and having bright lighting. Some types also seem to like some air movement.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I took some pics while feeding this morning  

Newly morphed out Bakhuis










Some shots of the El Cope




























The Azureus are doing great



















The Leucs hunting like pros














































Here are some current shots of the Bakhuis and Azureus tanks...I'm still waiting on these to grow in.



















And lastly here is one of my fav little Peperomia's - "Little Red Tree"


----------



## shiloh

The leuc tank is breathtaking...


----------



## cmrote

Hey Josh,

I really appreciate the tips you've already given me! I honestly love this tank, as it's definatly the best one i've ever seen. I was just wondering if you could describe your ventilation ducts. I'm curious of how you have your fans mounted, what you use to control them, and also what type of screen you used for them. Are you throwing air across the tank or out of the tank through the top? Also I was wondering with the stand setup, how do you gain access to the 180 gal tank? 

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Hey Chris, 
I will try and get some pics tomorrow and answer your questions.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

So I got a few cool new plants in the 180. I really love how this tank is filling in.
I want to give a big thanks to Chuck for the new peperomia.

Peperomia serpens "Ecuador"










Peperomia serpens "Peru"


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I have some new inhabitants in the 180's water section. I got 8 Endler's livebearers. I also have some red cherry shrimp on the way. I also added 3 pigmy Corydoras habrosus.


----------



## 1moreminute

Awesome man. Do you have pics? And new updated pics of the tank so I can druel some more?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I will try and get some new pics tomorrow. I'm doing a partial substrate change in the water portion tonight. I am going with a darker substrate to make the fish and shrimp "pop" a little more.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Ok... I snapped a few quick pics this morning. The glass still had a little condensation left on it when I took the pics..The darker substrate makes all the fish show up so much brighter! I will try to take some better pics this weekend, but these will have to do for now 

Full tank shot










The water portion with the darker substrate...










Dryopteris sp. putting out new fronds...



















Some of the new inhabitants... Pigmy Corydoras habrosus and Endler's Livebearers. These guys are tiny...under 3/4".










The RCS will ship out monday so I should get them mid next week.


----------



## eyeviper

Look awesome. I agree with you the darker substrate looks better for the fish and the tank in general. Its really looking quite amazing the more it grows in.


----------



## carola1155

ya know this is one of the few tanks that really pulls off the water section. It doesnt look forced and it doesn't take away from the terrestrial portion of the tank either. This will definitely be a point of inspiration for whenever it is I get rolling on a big display tank.


----------



## Sammie

This is growing in very nicely! Once again, this is my favorite tank of all time.
I tip my hat to you sir.


----------



## Kalakole

Very nice, It came out awsome! Hey, what is the fern in the front left corner?


----------



## eos

Nice! May I ask where you ordered your shrimp from?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Picked up a few more fish for the water feature today. 

A trio of Otocinclus sp.










Also a couple variations of Poecilia reticulata


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Ay Josh, how the leucs doing? getting big??


----------



## JoshsDragonz

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Ay Josh, how the leucs doing? getting big??


They are doing great! They are little hogs... They are out hunting all day lol.


----------



## cyck22

Josh, the tank is looking insane and the fish are incredible! I'm planning on corydoras for my 55 gallon paludarium, but the colors on some of those other fish are nothing short of inspiring. How many gallons did you say your water area contains?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

The area that the fish are in is roughly 24x24x4" which is pretty much 10 gal. But the whole system is close to 40 gal of water.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Some quick pics... 

Here is one of the new Red Cherry Shrimp that I added.










Some of the plants are going into bloom...

Columnea "Carnival"










This Begonia thelmae has been putting out flowers non stop.










Dischidia ruscifolia


----------



## 1moreminute

Looking awesome Josh 

Mine is getting there. All the drylok is done, got my order from NEHERP of my vines etc. 

Next step is the TB3 and moss, than driftwood placement, substrate land and water, then add some water and fire her up! Going to speak to Jess on phone about plants that I will be ordering soon. 

Slow but getting there for me, cant wait till I get to your point of just staring at it instead of working on it every spare moment I have. Which lately I haven't had much time to work on it. Busy with work. 

Anyways, looks great man.


----------



## jjm71586

wow this is such a amazing build great looking tank


----------



## jose cubero

Congratulations and regards from Costa Rica


----------



## 1995sportster883

I really love all your vivs, they have given me plenty of jealousy and inspiration  After all my motto is "The mother of all invention is jealousy."

I just got my girlfriend some cherry shrimp to go with her Betta, they are a nice accent. I have algae eating shrimp in my 90gal's water feature but I don't have a fancy camera to take pictures of them lol

Adam


----------



## toaddrool

Amazing build!!! it looked fantastic when it was first built but latest update is WOW!!!! 

Congrats.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Some quick pics I took this morning.


----------



## FIT BMX

Great frog pics!


----------



## 1moreminute

Oh man, the frogs I want. They look awesome and cannot wait till the tank is ready for them. Going to give it a full month to settle in then will be looking for my "El Cope's"

Hows your tank looking these days? Even though I just planted mine this past weekend and nothing is in there other then plants, I cannot stop looking at it. My eyes play tricks on me and I think I see something in there..lol...but usually its just a glare!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Some quick leuc pics from this morning... Pics are a little blurry...I shot through kind of dirty glass lol.


----------



## ndame88

JoshsDragonz said:


> Some quick leuc pics from this morning... Pics are a little blurry...I shot through kind of dirty glass lol.
> 
> Blurry???? Great pics!!


----------



## carola1155

ya know, you're really making me want some fine spots now...


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I love my fine spots... They are very bold and use every inch of the 180 lol


----------



## Trickishleaf

Fine spots are so cool! I might have to get a population in addition to my standard leucs. The pattern is so eye catching!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

- Josh they look awesome, I love watching my off spring grow up! thanks for posting


Ive got some of the offspring from the same parents as these available. for those that are interested. . .


----------



## Gabousse

*Lights*

Not sure if you mentionned it but I'm planning on buying a monster like this later this summer and I'd like to know what you're as a lighting setup.

Amazing tank BTW! I'm certainly taking a few ideas from it.


----------



## Arpeggio

What kind of auratus are those? And beautiful tanks and frogs! Fine spot leucs are SO COOL!a


----------



## JoshsDragonz

*Re: Lights*



Gabousse said:


> Not sure if you mentionned it but I'm planning on buying a monster like this later this summer and I'd like to know what you're as a lighting setup.
> 
> Amazing tank BTW! I'm certainly taking a few ideas from it.


The lighting on the 180 consists of 4- 5000k 24 watt CFL's (100w equivalent) and a 4'- 4 bulb T5HO unit that has 2- 6500k bulbs, 1- 4100k bulb and 1- 3000k bulb.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Arpeggio said:


> What kind of auratus are those? And beautiful tanks and frogs! Fine spot leucs are SO COOL!a


The auratus are "El Cope"


----------



## fullmonti

I have just started researching in preparation for my first paludarium. It is going to be a 180 also. Your has been very informative and inspirational, thank you for sharing. It's Beautiful!!!

Jim


----------



## zachxbass

Amazing work. I'm just getting back into vivariums after several years off. You've given me a high bar to reach. 

I'm considering leucomelas as my first pdf. I hope to make my exo terra look 1/4 as nice as this work of art. Only smaller of course.

I really like the vines you made and may try that. I'll do some searches unless u can point me in the right direction on a how to thread.

One more thing, I love the idea of having the two 20 gallon built into the stand, beautiful


Sent from my kindle fire using tapatalk


----------



## blauw

When doing the TB3 with coco fiber and peat moss, or whatever you choose to use, do you just add the three in a separate container and then spread it on your background? I'm curious to see how this works as I'm in the process of putting ideas together for a 29gal vert.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Yea I take a big bowl and mix it to a paste... Then wearing gloves I just apply it in a thick layer on the background by hand.

Just make sure to press it on well. Give it a few days to start to cure before standing the tank up. It will take a little over a week for it to cure depending on your conditions.


----------



## blauw

JoshsDragonz said:


> Yea I take a big bowl and mix it to a paste... Then wearing gloves I just apply it in a thick layer on the background by hand.
> 
> Just make sure to press it on well. Give it a few days to start to cure before standing the tank up. It will take a little over a week for it to cure depending on your conditions.


Alright Thanks for the tips, I'll have to try this out.


----------



## FrogBoyMike

OMG! 
Its a jungle in there!!!! lol
Looks amazing. I am extremely jealous! Great job. I love seeing it all grown in now


----------



## lookitsadam

Sorry if this was answered earlier but how big are the two smaller tanks in the stand? And how many frogs do you have in each of those?
I'm just starting to build my first vivarium and am looking for ideas on the size


----------



## cbreon

Looks great Josh, the results definitely make me consider tb3, although the long cure time is a little bit of a deterrent. Either way, thats a really nice viv, good work!


----------



## lookitsadam

Also why do you use an elevated substrate with the white plastic "mesh" separater and nothing underneath? Is it just a pool of water under that or do you put hydroballs too?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

lookitsadam said:


> Sorry if this was answered earlier but how big are the two smaller tanks in the stand? And how many frogs do you have in each of those?
> I'm just starting to build my first vivarium and am looking for ideas on the size


The tanks in the stand are 20 talls. They each house 3 frogs. I actually just placed an order for some custom Protean tanks to replace them.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

lookitsadam said:


> Also why do you use an elevated substrate with the white plastic "mesh" separater and nothing underneath? Is it just a pool of water under that or do you put hydroballs too?


It's called a false bottom. Its used to cut down on weight vs something like leca. 

So yes its just a pool of water underneath.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I guess I can update this thread too..  

I did some trimming in the 180 today. 


DSC_3069 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


DSC_3066 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


DSC_3065 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## JonRich

Ahhh Fricking Mazingggg!!! Damn, this is what I want to replicate with my 40g breeder!! I'll have a ton of plant questions for you in the upcoming months. And also if you'll be selling plant packages 😜!! 

Two thumbs and two big toes up!!!


----------



## JonRich

JoshsDragonz said:


> I just shot a quick video of the 180g Leuc viv... It was shot on my phone so the quality isn't the greatest. Sadly all the frogs were hiding from me cleaning the glass.
> 
> But anyways here you go!
> 
> 180 Gallon Leucomleas Vivarium - YouTube


Also fun fact. One of the birds in your background jungle ambiance sounds was a 
Crested Oropendola! Growing up in Trinidad we had a flock that would nest in this huge tree near my grandmother's house in the countryside . I would hear them non-stop in the mornings .


----------



## Dendro Dave

It is nice to see some common frogs like luecs getting the big huge awesome viv treatment.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Dendro Dave said:


> It is nice to see some common frogs like luecs getting the big huge awesome viv treatment.


I love my fine spot leucs!


----------



## SLiK JiM

Hello! Don't get me wrong, your viv is incredible, but I'm really interested in the base! 

How did you make it and what wood did you use? What support do you have to hold up all of the weight? I would very much like to make something similar!!!

Thanks!

p.s - it looks incredible!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

SLiK JiM said:


> Hello! Don't get me wrong, your viv is incredible, but I'm really interested in the base!
> 
> How did you make it and what wood did you use? What support do you have to hold up all of the weight? I would very much like to make something similar!!!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> p.s - it looks incredible!


The stand and the hood are both built out of 3/4" oak plywood. The stand has internal bracing built out of the 3/4" oak also.


----------



## SLiK JiM

JoshsDragonz said:


> The stand and the hood are both built out of 3/4" oak plywood. The stand has internal bracing built out of the 3/4" oak also.


Ok cool thanks!


----------



## dbreimayer

the viv looks fantastic. it had grown in quite nicely. a few questions if i may, what did you use to seal the pvc pipe into the bulkhead? and from the pictures it looks like you siliconed under the bulk heads, dont people useually rubber gaskets?

thanks for the help, and keep making things to make the rest of us jealous.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

dbreimayer said:


> the viv looks fantastic. it had grown in quite nicely. a few questions if i may, what did you use to seal the pvc pipe into the bulkhead? and from the pictures it looks like you siliconed under the bulk heads, dont people useually rubber gaskets?
> 
> thanks for the help, and keep making things to make the rest of us jealous.


To seal the bulkhead to the PVC pipe I used a two part PVC glue. (primer and glue) 

The bulkheads I use do have a rubber gasket, but I used a bead of silicone just to be safe. I didn't want to risk having a possible leak.


----------



## javajaws

What is the newer darker substrate you are using in the water section? Is that just some inert gravel?


----------



## dgibbons1

I just love this build. two questions did you have to do anything special before you dryloked the insulation in the water section? Also how well does the ventilation system of the fans work? was it worth it to put them in? And do you have access to the fans in-case they die or give out?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

dgibbons1 said:


> I just love this build. two questions did you have to do anything special before you dryloked the insulation in the water section? Also how well does the ventilation system of the fans work? was it worth it to put them in? And do you have access to the fans in-case they die or give out?


I didn't have to do anything special before I painted on the Drylok. 

Yes the ventilation works well. I have this in all my tanks. If I ever have a fan die, it is possible for me to replace it.


----------



## pooky125

javajaws said:


> What is the newer darker substrate you are using in the water section? Is that just some inert gravel?


It looks like Eco Complete to me.


----------



## Khernunnous

Does anyone know what the plants are in picts 3 & 5??




JoshsDragonz said:


>


----------



## mrfrogdude

#3 looks like Dischidia rustifolia

#5 looks like a form of baby tears

Might be spelled wrong though!

Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Khernunnous said:


> Does anyone know what the plants are in picts 3 & 5??


Pic 3 is Dischidia ruscifolia
Pic 5 is Pilea glauca 'aquamarine'


----------



## Khernunnous

Groovy, thanks!


----------



## JMims

I just came a cross this thread and I know it was started a long time ago, but how did you bring out the color in those dragons so much? I've never seen more perfect dragons before. Oh and awsome viv too haha.


----------



## Khernunnous

Josh,

What did you use to make those rocks in the bottom of your water feature? I've asked a couple of construction buddies, and they haven't been able to identify it....




JoshsDragonz said:


> Ok a quick update... I have started on the rock work in the water feature and got the false bottom done for the main land area. Also got the in-tank plumbing for the water line in.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

Looks like a pink insulation foam.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Khernunnous said:


> Josh,
> 
> What did you use to make those rocks in the bottom of your water feature? I've asked a couple of construction buddies, and they haven't been able to identify it....


I used Polystyrene foam. I wouldn't recommend it though... After I used it I found out that it can leach unwanted chemicals. There is a safer alternative which is Polyethylene foam.


----------



## JMims

Great vivarium! This is probably one of my favorites, and I am planning a build like it soon. I've gone through practically the whole thread and I can't find how you filtered the water feature. Do you have a filter that pulls water into a smaller tank and pumps it back into the big tank? Also do you have any pictures of how you made the tank stand?

Thanks,
Jarod


----------



## JoshsDragonz

The water is filtered by a DIY wet/dry sump filter. The tank is drilled and has two bulkheads for the water drainage. Gravity does the work to get the water through the filter and into the sump and a pump returns the filtered water back to the tank. 

Sorry I didn't really take pics of how I built the stand itself.


----------



## JMims

Thanks! I'm assuming that the two bulkheads for drainage are under the false bottom, and the water section is filtered through separate drain and return holes under the water on that side of the tank? How often do you have to do a full water change in the water feature?

Thanks again,
Jarod


----------



## JoshsDragonz

The water spans the whole tank. It feeds in on the left side of the tank where the water feature is, then flows under the false bottom to the drain bulkheads.

I do a 10 gal water change biweekly. When the tank was first setup I did weekly water changes.


----------



## fullmonti

JoshsDragonz said:


> I guess I can update this thread too..
> 
> I did some trimming in the 180 today.
> 
> 
> DSC_3069 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_3066 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_3065 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


Up date? Looked fantastic here, can only imagine it's even better now.

I sent you a PM with a question & see you haven't up dated in a while hope all is well & just busy with life

Jim


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Hey Jim I have made a new thread that just showcases all my tanks. There is a updates photo of this tank on there. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/94867-joshsdragonz-frog-room-19.html


----------



## Giga

Maybe you said this but didn't feel like going through a million pages-with he water feature in there how do you keep the glass so clear?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Giga said:


> Maybe you said this but didn't feel like going through a million pages-with he water feature in there how do you keep the glass so clear?


I have two 120mm fans inside the tank that helps. It does depend on the room temp too as far as how clear the glass is. During the summer it stays more clear than now and the winter due to a cooler temp in the frog room.


----------



## ch3tt

Absolutely stunning viv! very inspiring!


----------



## ngeno626

absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## Lukiluk

You could take pictures or explain the drainage system?thank you very much.


----------



## ExtremeOblivion

You.... are.... a MASTER!!!!  *bows down* But seriously, dude!! I've been doing a lot of looking around for inspiration for my first build...... Best viv I have EVER seen!!

If you haven't done so already, you should send pics to some magazines: Vivarium, Reptiles, etc. You truly are an inspiration to not just newbies like myself, but to everyone in the hobby! You should be very proud!! Congratulations on all your hard work!!


----------



## doczahi

stunning vivs. Thank you, as a novice I've learned a lot from your thread.


----------



## GSR

possible new images?


----------



## Lake

thats looking really nice


----------



## Trojan

I very much like the look of the tank. I want to copy this but what are you doing for a drain in the drainage layer under the substrate? I have had the mesh covering before but it was hard to drain stagnant water for me. Thanks.


----------



## craigrbns

Trojan said:


> I very much like the look of the tank. I want to copy this but what are you doing for a drain in the drainage layer under the substrate? I have had the mesh covering before but it was hard to drain stagnant water for me. Thanks.


Read back through the post. He outlines everything. Pretty sure in this case the drain is on one side of the tank and filtered through a canister filter back to the water feature, but I may be remembering incorrectly.


----------



## rebelm

Really loving this tank. I'm really regretting not finding this board before I started my tanks, because your build is astounding!


----------



## andrewdingemans

This is absolutely one of my most inspirational tanks for my design. Incorporating the cooling tower and the false bottom for my water area as I thought it better than to battle with siliconing in a baffle and the inevitable leak. I am however going to us a canister filter (maybe a turtle tank one) but plumb bulkheads on the back of the tank.

Where the water passes to go under the false bottom, is there a filter or just coarse foam or something similar?



JoshsDragonz said:


> I guess I can update this thread too..
> 
> I did some trimming in the 180 today.
> 
> 
> DSC_3069 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_3066 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_3065 by joshsdragonz, on Flickr


----------



## djd3mon

Silly question and Im sure it has been asked before...

When building ponds in vivs can the frogs drown? Ive seen some pretty deep ponds that people put fish in and I would just be scared my frogs would all die. 

This is an incredible build!!!


----------



## VERN-O

Joshs dragons......that is just mind blowing to see. Amazing!!! Can you shed a little light on your plant selection?...how you picked what you did, etc...why the orchids you did? Also if you were to set up a web cam on that 180gal...I could watch it all day,,,LOL


----------



## S&H

I know this is an old thread but man is this inspiring. I love that finished setup!


----------



## Gastrotheca

Josh, it is amazing the work you have done: inspiring to say the least. How did the Azolla caroliniana fare?


----------

